# any idea what this is on the wall



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

alright brain trust, these yellow spot are on the sheet rock (in the closet under the stairs going up to the second floor)? it is a little foamy, as if it is growing out of the sheet rock?


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

Mold (not always black). You have a water issue somewhere. Take that out and see what's in the wall.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Yup, mold. Need to find the source of the moisture. Hope you find it without too much trouble. My old house was a slowly leaking shower behind the closet wall. Had to rip the whole thing out and replace the shower valve.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

its not really close to a bathroom or kitchen, but its the only closet that stays closed (plus there is no ac vent in the closet). i just bought the house and had to replace the ac unit. could it be from moisture and no ventilation?


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

Could be a water supply pipe in the wall, AC drain pan, crack in slab with moisture seeping, roof leak finding a way down, lots of possibilities. Def need to get it opened up ASAP. just cut it out and see what's back there! You're not going to make it worse.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Gotcha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

If you can't find the source hire a home inspector to use a thermal imaging camera to locate it. They'll usually do it for 100-200. Or you can rent one from Home Depot for 70 but you have to really know how to use it.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

i just sent the pics to the home inspector i used, ill see what he has to say.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

U have to rip it out and find source it's mold the sooner the better


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

knocked out the sheetrock and it as dry as can be? the concrete slab and and everything seemed dry. the yellow spots were only on the outer layer of the sheetrock? nothing wet anywhere around


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I do not know if this helps, but a while back, there were people complaining about bad sheetrock. I can not remember the details, I think there was a shortage and they had some coming from overseas that a lot of people were having problems with. This has been in the last couple of years, how old is the sheetrock.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Could it be this.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_drywall


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

My guess is that they are mold spores. You don't have to have a leak to get them. Condensation happens all over the house, it happens the mostly in between the outer and inner walls, but molds also in appear sometimes in areas with poor air circulation such as a closet.



bvpurvis said:


> knocked out the sheetrock and it as dry as can be? the concrete slab and and everything seemed dry. the yellow spots were only on the outer layer of the sheetrock? nothing wet anywhere around


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a similar problem that turned out to be a broken sewer vent pipe that, when it rained, water leaked at a broken "T" fitting. No water lines in the vicinity either. After cutting out the drywall, if nothing else is evident, try pouring water in your sewer vent lines from the roof.


----------

